# Need Opinions on Kaiser Diesel Generators



## ccpeabody (Aug 23, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I'm building a cabin off grid and am looking for a reliable diesel generator that can run 24/7 if required.

I've come across a Kaiser KDE-14-STA and it looks impressive but I have a feeling it's a Chinese knock-off of some kind. Google does not yield much of anything which is always a red flag.

It's a 10KW unit with Liquid Cooling. It's specs. a GF3-10 Genset, single phase 120/240 @ 60Hz and runs at 1800RPM.

I'd appreciate any opinions if someone out there has seen one before or even better, owned one.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

ccpeabody said:


> Kaiser KDE-14-STA


I think those are branded "Kipor" now... Too sketchy for me.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

That’s what I found as well.


----------



## ccpeabody (Aug 23, 2021)

Yes... I see that they changed the name which does raise an eyebrow but at the risk of judging a book by it's cover, I'd love to hear from someone with first hand knowledge.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Well, what we want to know is what’s the price? If it’s cheap enough to risk it why not just buy it? You might get 10 years out of it. Make sure that you can get filters for it etc. and stock up on some maintenance items. Dutchy


----------



## ccpeabody (Aug 23, 2021)

Unfortunately, it's an auction item. The current bid is $1800.00 CAD. I was thinking that if $3000.00 would win it, it may be worth taking a chance but if it's just pretty junk as "Some" Chinese products are, then I would wait for a better unit to come along.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey fellow Canuck. That’s too much for an unknown brand for me. Check on Kijiji. There’s an Aurora gen for $1800 up in NorthBay. No hours indicated though. Dutchy


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

If you have the money, Aurora Generators in Ontario can fix you up with a diesel generator, either with or without an enclosure. Mine is a 13kw Perkins diesel and can run 7x24x365, 500 hours between oil changes.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yes they are on my Wish list. 😬 Dutchy


----------



## ccpeabody (Aug 23, 2021)

Appreciate all the replies. 

If anyone has and first hand knowledge on the Kaiser or Kipor, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

ccpeabody said:


> Appreciate all the replies.
> 
> If anyone has and first hand knowledge on the Kaiser or Kipor, I'd love to hear from you.


Found an old for-sale ad from 2011 and copied the following...2011-07-27 · _Diesel generator, Kipor Power model *KDE 14 STA*, 3 cylinder diesel, 4.5KVA, *50 Hz*, 240 volt, 52.2 A, 4 outle_ts.
*Better check the Hz as you want 60 Hz for Canada * Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we stick with cat and cummins down here in the states.
cat is one of our favorite diesel engines! they hold up well!
cummins is a close second.

import stuff
kubota and duetz are ok every 3000 hours head gaskets head injector clean and valve set on both need to be done...
but they both have somethings that need to be done way sooner than on the cat and cummins...

cummins is 8k-10k hours for tear down inspection... or 500,000 miles
and about the same on cat 10k-15k hours... or 1,000,000 miles

as long as you change the coolant on time and keep the oil clean they last a long long time for sure!


----------



## ccpeabody (Aug 23, 2021)

Great information... Thank you!


----------



## ccpeabody (Aug 23, 2021)

Decided to pass... unit sold for $3800


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yikes. Now on to a deal on a Honda 7000...LOL


----------

